# Trooper injured in fiery Pike crash



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Everyone probably saw this on the news by now... my thoughts are with the Trooper and his family...

-Mike

*State trooper injured in Turnpike accident*
_By Associated Press, 3/29/2004 18:58_

AUBURN, Mass. (AP) A state trooper was seriously injured on Monday when his cruiser was involved in an accident with three other vehicles on the eastbound Massachusetts Turnpike.

The trooper, whose name was not immediately released pending notification of family, was trapped inside his cruiser, which then caught on fire, Capt. Marian McGovern said.

But the trooper was conscious and alert when extricated and was flown by helicopter to UMass Memorial Medical Center in Worcester, where he is listed in serious but stable condition, McGovern said.

She did not know the nature of his injuries.

The drivers of two of the other vehicles also suffered minor neck and back injuries and were hospitalized, Sgt. David Paine said.

The highway, which is Interstate 90, was closed in both directions after the accident.

The incident is under investigation.


----------



## autox5191 (Feb 14, 2003)

*news update*

Mar 29, 2004 8:18 pm US/Eastern
AUBURN, Mass. (AP) -- A state trooper was seriously injured on Monday when his cruiser was involved in an accident with three other vehicles on the eastbound Massachusetts Turnpike.

Trooper James J. Foley, 33, was trapped inside his cruiser and a small fire started in the engine area, Capt. Marian McGovern said.

Foley, a five-year veteran, was conscious and alert when extricated and was flown by helicopter to UMass Memorial Medical Center in Worcester, where he is listed in serious but stable condition, state police said. He was scheduled to undergo surgery for several broken bones.

The drivers of two of the other vehicles suffered minor neck and back injuries, Sgt. David Paine said.

Surrayia Hussain, 50, of Sayre, Pa., was treated and released at a Worcester hospital. Elizabeth Marzuoli, 29, of Somerville, was also hospitalized. The driver of the fourth vehicle, Bruce A. Freed, 61, of Ramsey, N.J., was unhurt.

The eastbound lanes of the highway, which is Interstate 90, were closed for about an hour and a half after the accident. The westbound lanes were closed for about 20 minutes.

The incident is under investigation. 
(Copyright 2004 by The Associated Press. All Ri


----------

